# 2002 a6 3.0l help..



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

finally getting to this project after having it apart in the garage for a year. i bought the tools to lock the camshafts, crank, belt tensioner, and valve timing adjustment to replace head gaskets. so starting to put it back together and i need to know where to thread the bolt to lock the crankshaft. alldata has a crap picture looks like it on the passenger side of the block behind altenator. but they are saying that it has a seal that needs to be removed and all i see is two bolts. one close to the timing cover and another about 4 inches back closer to the starter. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------

